

Mitt Romney's Tax Plan is Still A Mathematical Failure - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/04/mitt-romneys-tax-plan-is-still-a-mathematical-failure/255952/

======
bstewartnyc
Math seems to work out real well for me...

